# Hello...



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there

Firstly I am so sorry for being awol - I am currently d/r for the FET and I think in some ways I have been tring to pretend this cycle isn't happening if that makes any sense - hence the fact I haven't been on FF very much.

Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you all - whenever I read your post I feel priviledged to be amongst such brave, sensitive and downright lovely ladies as yourselves.  I've said it before but you are going to make some fantastic mummies    

I also wanted to wish tons of luck for those on the 2WW at the moment    

Special   to JJ1 - I know things have been difficult for you recently but your determination and stregth is inspirational and I know you will get there somehow.

Anyway looking forward to lots of BFP's in the coming weeks/months xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Karen- often wondered how you were and what you were up to- great news that you are DRing - really hope it goes well. 
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Karen - I was thinking about you only yesterday  

Be sure to keep us up to date with how you're getting onxxxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Good luck Karen - thinking of you  

Laura
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Take care Karen


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Lovely to hear from you, wishing you all the very best for your tx hun  

Hope to see you posting some good news very soon!

Take care
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wishing you lots of luck Karen!!

F xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone - great to be back!  

Had my first scan today and so far so good - no cysts and lining is nice and thin (only part of me that is   ) so start the progynova tablets tomorrow.  Still seems very unreal at the moment!

One of my best friends has just found out that she is pregnant (not 100% about the father but that is another story!) - I sooo hope this works now as it would be lovely to experience it together...


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Really pleased that everything is going well for you Karen - when do you think the FET will be? Wishing you lots and lots of luck    - hope all goes smoothly, 

Love
Katiexxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Karen.... glad to hear you're good to go.....best of luck

Dxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Rose

Thank you so much hun.  

D/regging has been fine - went for my scan on Wednesday and lining was okay so all set for FET on Wednesday.  Now just the dreaded wait on Tuesday to see if they defrost okay  

My other slight concern is that we agreed with the clinic to have two put back as the odds are lower with a FET (if it had been a fresh cycle they would probably only let me have one back) but the but the nurse hinted that they may pressure me to only have one back if they are of a good quality.  Trying not to stress anout that though and worry about it on the day..

I have posted in one of the other threads but just in case you didn't see it, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your upcoming cycle    . 

xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi karen,

Wishing you all the best for ET on Wednesday and that your   survive the thaw ok.
I would say if you are happy with 2 being transferred then the clinic should support this

Roo xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Karen

I agree with Roo - they should allow you to make the choice.
That seems to have come around quickly (probably not to you!!) - fingers crossed..

Dx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Karen....

..just adding my best wishes for the frosties and agree the choice should be yours! 

..Di x


----------

